# Авиация > До 1945 >  Сигизмунд Леваневский

## Донатас

Почитал вчера книжку С.А.Леваневского "Моя стихия". Поймал себя на мысли, что как-то не вяжется это повествование с созданным в последнее время вокруг его имени отрицательным образом. В том числе и благодаря фильму "Кремлевские асы". Да, наверное в жизни он был человеком непростым, со своими особенностями, но... кто без греха. А профессионалом Сигизмунд Александрович был высочайшим - и это признавали все.
Так вот, пишет он спокойно, деловито, сдержанно. С теплотой отзывается о сослуживцах.
Никакого намека на самолюбование, выпячивания своего "я". Причем скромно рассказывает обо всех своих северных приключениях, в таком стиле: "Ну сорвались (в штопор)... ну над землей (в десятке метров,) выровнялись... сели.... ну лыжа оторвалась (от удара о торос)... ну лицо себе рассек (до крови)... А вообще - так, ничего серьезного" :)
Еще штришок к портрету - воевал в "горячей точке" - участвовал в наведении "конституционного порядка" и "ликвидации бандформирований" не где-нибудь, а в Дагестане.
Ну а что касается "незаслуженной челюскинской" Звезды Героя, так я думаю, что она была вполне заслуженной - просто таким образом его чуть позже наградили за Анадырь и спасение Джимми Маттерна.
Так, что, С.А. Леваневский - летчик достойный и заслуженный.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> С.А. Леваневский - летчик достойный и заслуженный.


Полностью с Вами согласен.
И не только ему в последнее время создают отрицательный образ - достаточно полюбоваться здесь на тему "Реальный Чкалов"...

----------


## Донатас

> Полностью с Вами согласен.
> И не только ему в последнее время создают отрицательный образ - достаточно полюбоваться здесь на тему "Реальный Чкалов"...


На эту тему я уже полюбовался, читать все - не осилил, много грязи. Ее лучше было бы назвать "Нереальный Чкалов" :(

----------


## simsim

В своё время разыскал в архиве Журналы полётов на аэродроме ЦАГИ (Ходынка) за 1930-е годы. Так вот:
13 февраля 1935 года М.М.Громов выпустил С.А.Леваневского на АНТ-25, совершив с ним 3 полёта общей продолжительностью 45 минут.
После этого С.А.Леваневский в период подготовки к своему неудачному перелёту 3 августа 1935 года совершил на АНТ-25 (в мае-июле 1935 года) 43 полёта общей продолжительностью 58 часов 52 минуты.
Для сравнения: В.П.Чкалов, готовясь к своему перелёту на остров Удд в июне-июле 1936 года выполнил 21 полёт общей продолжительностью 16 часов 44 минуты.
Поэтому утверждение о том, что С.А.Леваневский практически не летал на АНТ-25 и поэтому плохо знал матчасть этого самолёта - абсолютно ЛЖИВО!

----------


## Донатас

Симсим, интересные вещи рассказываете. А в каком архиве работали, если не секрет?
А есть у вас данные по тренировочным полетам СЛ на Н-209?

----------


## simsim

Упомянутые мною "Журналы полётов" хранятся в архиве ЛИИ имени М.М.Громова, где я работаю... Там ещё и "Максим Горький" есть (вплоть до своего последнего полёта)... Но Н-209 там нет. С.А.Леваневский на нём летал явно не с Ходынки, а с Чкаловской или с Филей...

----------


## Донатас

завод в Филях - это сейчас предприятие имени хруничева, если не ошибаюсь?

----------


## simsim

Да, это нынешнее ГКНПЦ имени М.В.Хруничева.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

http://www.khrunichev.ru/

----------


## Донатас

А вот еще приходилось сталкиваться с высказываниями, что мол, Леваневский был сотрудником НКВД. Иначе как объяснить его иммунитет к арестам в то время, когда половина авиапромышленности работала в шарашках. И вроде как в поездки по авиазаводам США он ездил не столько за самолетами, сколько за разведданными. Кому что известно на сей счет?

----------


## alexvolf

> А вот еще приходилось сталкиваться с высказываниями, что мол, Леваневский был сотрудником НКВД. Иначе как объяснить его иммунитет к арестам в то время, когда половина авиапромышленности работала в шарашках. И вроде как в поездки по авиазаводам США он ездил не столько за самолетами, сколько за разведданными. Кому что известно на сей счет?


 Уважаемый Донатос
 Доподленно известно что и без Леваневского хватало сотрудников НКВД которые служили как ВВС, так и совмещали службу  в органах НКВД.Например М.М.Раскова с февраля 1937 по февраль 1939г была оперуполномоченным,(звание ст лейтенант ГБ и армейское майор ВВС РККА) третьего отделения ОО ГУГБ СССР.После того как  Берия стал наркомом НКВД вышел приказ о запрете вербовки среди партаппарата и работников других отраслей.Насчет Леваневского- в Америке работала наша фирма АМТОРГ которая справлялась с поставленными на нее задачами в том числе и сбора разведсведений....

----------


## Донатас

Ну, по Расковой - это давно ни для кого не секрет. А по теме?

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну, по Расковой - это давно ни для кого не секрет. А по теме?


 Интересен тот факт,что Леваневский не подвергался репрессии,хотя как ВАм известно в 1937г вышло письмо наркома Ежова по так называемому делу "ПОВ",когда  человек носящий фамилию на окончание -ский,ич и т.д. рассматривался как патенциальный польский шпион (в крайнем случае прибалтийский),по делу ПОВ например был арестован Ракассовский.

----------


## Донатас

Да, это действительно интересно. И что думаете на этот счет?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Да, это действительно интересно...


Интересно, что в приказе НКВД СССР от 11 августа 1937 г. № 00485, 
о котором идет речь, нет ни слова о «человеках с фамилией на -ский, ич и т.д».

Еще более интересно, что списки по приказу № 00485 рассматривали Вышин-СКИЙ, 
Фринов-СКИЙ, Рогин-СКИЙ, Цесар-СКИЙ, Минаев-Циканов-СКИЙ.

И уж совсем интересно — приказ № 00485 Ежов подписал 11 августа 1937 г.
А 12 августа 1937 г. самолет Леваневского начал полёт из Москвы  в США. 
Убежал, стал быть? — Вот уж хрен, у НКВД не убежишь. 
Радиосвязь с самолетом прервалась 13 августа, в 17:58 по Москве.

Имея такие факты и документы, да с толикой фантазии —  такие  «высказывания» 
можно выдумывать — как сейчас говорят — Вау! 
Типа : — « Ил-2 академика Яковлева». 
Или еще круче: — « Сталин предупредил, спасал любимчика. Не сам, конечно
— Фриновскому поручил».  

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Nik Primopye;37467]Интересно, что в приказе НКВД СССР от 11 августа 1937 г. № 00485, 
о котором идет речь, нет ни слова о «человеках с фамилией на -ский, ич и т.д».

Еще более интересно, что списки по приказу № 00485 рассматривали Вышин-СКИЙ, 
Фринов-СКИЙ, Рогин-СКИЙ, Цесар-СКИЙ, Минаев-Циканов-СКИЙ.

И уж совсем интересно — приказ № 00485 Ежов подписал 11 августа 1937 г.



Уважаемый Nik
рад приветствовать! Конечно в приказе слов не было о фамилиях участников Польской Организации Войсковой,тем не менее с августа 37г по ноябрь 1938г аресту подверглись ок 100тыс (цифры несколько завышены) человек, в основном с фамилиями -ИЧ и СКИЙ, так или иначе  имевшиет связь с Польшей.То, что сами  высокопоставленные сотрудники НКВД носили подобные фамилии никого не смушало,более того ранее они умудрялись менять фамилии на ИН,ОВ и ЕВ

----------


## Донатас

Подержал сегодня в руках портсигар Леваневского из карельской березы... Наверное, в будущем, у вылезающих из машины времени после полета в прошлое, будут такие же ощущения ;)

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...Конечно в приказе слов не было о фамилиях участников Польской Организации Войсковой,тем не менее с августа 37г по ноябрь 1938г аресту подверглись ок 100тыс ...так или иначе  имевшиет связь с Польшей...


Привет Alex,

не буду спорить о приказе № 00485, бо не специалист, да и привел его с 
другими целями. Может, позже...
Главное,  что Ваше  #13 практически снабдило документальной базой 
то, о чем Донатас выразился очень изящно: — «высказывания».

Проще говоря — не репрессирован по приказу 00485 — стал быть, сотрудник НКВД.
Дальше уже автоматически — раз сотрудник, то и в Америку поехал не за самолетами, 
а за разведанными — стал быть, шпион.

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Подержал ...портсигар .... Наверное, в будущем, у вылезающих ... будут такие же ощущения ;)


Уважаемый Донатас,

спасибо, что поделились Вашими ощущениями. Не могу передать чувство восторга и
благоговения, охватившего меня при чтении. Наверное, в прошлом, у видевших чудеса
Христовы, были такие же ощущения.
Возможно, на Вас перешла часть биоэнергетического поля самого Леваневского.

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Кстати в начале 90-х  редакция КП обьявляла  о создании экспедиции по поиску пропавшего самолета Р-209 С.Леваневского.Чем закончилось  организация и создание экспедиции не известно,но то что  был создан контактный телефон №257-22-45 для участников поиска так это точно.Кстати до этого было сообщение (по наводке в 1968г штурмана В.И. Аккуратова) на склоне Черлениса о-ва Гукера лежит самолет,как потом выяснилось это был ТБ-3 (Н-211) М.Бабушкина,который потерпел аварию (а также и ТБ-3 из группы Чухновского) в ноябре 1937г при поисках пропавшего самолета Леваневского.
Льды Арктики вообще скрывают много интересного-например созданная датчанами совместно с голландцами  поисковая фирма "Смит Так"  в конце 80-х годов обнаружила немецкую подводную лодку U-534(правда в водах Дании) на борту которой находилось золото.Лодка исчезла 5 мая 1945г.После этого фирма переключила свой интерес в сторону Арктики и за короткий промежуток времени обнаружила во льдах восточного побережья Голландии  два В-17 и один экземпляр Р-38.Затем Смит Так распалась на Гринланд Экспедишн.Правда после этого экспедиция понесла значительные затраты 2,5 млн $.В 1987г американцы под 16 метровым слоем снега и льда обнаружили свой Локхид LC-130(стоимость 38 млн$),который потерпел аварию в 1971г правда в Антарктиде,после незначительного ремонта и переборки одного ТВД самолет нормально взлетел...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .... обнаружила во льдах восточного побережья Голландии  два В-17 и один экземпляр Р-38....


Ну дак! Много чего интересного в мире...
Только во льдах Голландии столь — никакой Курилки не хватит.
(No reply,pls)
Ник

----------


## Донатас

> Уважаемый Донатас,
> 
> спасибо, что поделились Вашими ощущениями. Не могу передать чувство восторга и
> благоговения, охватившего меня при чтении. Наверное, в прошлом, у видевших чудеса
> Христовы, были такие же ощущения.
> Возможно, на Вас перешла часть биоэнергетического поля самого Леваневского.
> 
> Ник


 Спасибо что поделились Вашими ощущения от чтения моих ощущений ;)

----------


## Донатас

А вот интересно, что резкие слова Леваневского в адрес недоведенного на тот момент АНТ-25, возможно были справедливы. Уж ему-то, летавшему на иномарках и знакомому с американским авиапромом, было с чем сравнивать. 
Цитирую его мнение по книге В.В.Чкаловой "Валерий Чкалов": 
"8 декабря 1935 года Леваневский написал письмо Сталину, которое могло своим содержанием серьезно повлиять на все послудующие перелеты через Северный полюс на самолете АНТ-25. в этом письме Леваневский высказывает свою точку зрения на причины аварийной ситуации (во время первого недавшегося полетра - Донатас.):
"(...) Во время испытаний самолета происходили поломки каастрофического порядка, например ломалось крепление стабилизатора, из-за того, что вместо 14 заклепок поставлено было 6. 
(...) В отношении "перекачали масло". После посадки в Кречевицах масла было обнаружено в расходном баке только чуть больше половины, выбрасывание же масла продолжалось до посадки. (...)
(...) Если брать "проблему масла", то в 1934 году в баки заливалось касторовое масло, не дающее пенообразования. после возвращения из Кречевиц в Москву, В ЦАГИ (...) открыли проблему со схемой маслопровода, однако этой проблемы не разрешили, а решили наполнять бак на 2/3 емкости, а мосло откачивать и докачивать в воздухе. Тем самым с ЦАГИ решили подменить технику "негром", роль которого в полете сводится только к качанию масла альвеером. (...)

А вот что пишет Л.Л.Селяков (главный конструктор Ту-134) в своей книге "Записки конструктора. Тернистый путь в никуда": 
"...Организация работ по созданию Ту-144 - это далеко не случайность, а закономерное явление, стиль работы ОКБ. К примеру, организация работ по созданию рекордного самолета АНТ-25, когда по Решению правительства от 07.12.31г. А.Н.Туполеву поручалось и он брался за создание рекордного самолета меньше, чем за год, и в 1932 г. совершитъ полет на рекордную дальность - 13 000 км по прямой.
Взялся, но ничего не вышло, прошли годы в постройке опытных самолетов, обшивка из гофра покрывалась полотном, увеличивался взлетный вес и мощность двигателя АМ-34, строилась искусственная "горка" на ВПП аэродрома, необходимая для разгона и взлета тяжело нагруженного самолета (единственная в мире). Многочисленные попытки полетов и наконец в 1937 г. с опозданием на 5 лет полет экипажей Чкалова и Громова через Северный полюс в Америку - 10 000 и 11 500 км по прямой продемонстрировали не достижение техники, а мужество российских людей, рискнувших совершить эти длительные полеты на совершенно неподготовленных для этой цели самолетах.
Трагически закончившийся полет С.Леваневского на опытном самолете Болховитинова - блестящее тому доказательство. Все это аналогично путешествиям Пири и Скотта к полюсам нашей Земли..."

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Спасибо что поделились Вашими ощущения от чтения моих ощущений ;)


Да, лучше я и сам бы не смог ответить.
(Согласитесь, это высшая оценка, какую может дать человек).

Спасибо,
респект Вам,
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye



----------


## Донатас

Ник:
1) О шарашках в принципе с вами согласен. Особенно если отбросить эмоции и посмотреть на ситуацию с поста Сталина. 
Вы, если когда-нибудь руководили людьми, то знаете, что ваши подчиненные всегда стараются вас обмануть, схалтурить - кто-то по мелочам, кто-то по-крупному. Не всегда из-за злого умысла, чаще из-за лени, разгильдяйства - люди несовершенны. А вам некогда к каждому искать особый подход - у вас сжатые сроки по сдаче проекта, не за лишнюю премию бьетесь: вопрос жизни или смерти.
Для примера посмотрите на Туполева. При всем уважении к АНТ, но когда в 53 умер его Начальник, конструктор стал делать уже не совсем то, что надо было стране. Ну а о его интригах в стремлении любой ценой загрузить свое ОКБ, производя пусть худший продукт, известно. 
2)  Леваневский-НКВД. Данные по этому факту у меня пока отсутствуют, но почему бы и нет. Я думаю, что нет ничего плохого, чтобы послужить своей стране и вот таким способом.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ник:
> 1) О шарашках в принципе с вами согласен. Особенно если отбросить эмоции и посмотреть на ситуацию с поста Сталина... ...некогда к каждому искать особый подход ... вопрос жизни или смерти...когда в 53 умер его Начальник, конструктор стал делать уже не совсем то, что надо было стране...
> 2)  Леваневский-НКВД. Данные по этому факту у меня пока отсутствуют, но почему бы и нет...


 1) — подписываюсь под 1).

 2) — думаю, что никакие новые данные не появятся. Я имею в виду приказы 
о зачислении в штат, ведомости на зарплату и пр. Нельзя найти то, что никогда
 не существовало. Но сотрудничество Леваневского с НКВД — явно было.
Тут, наверное, надо бы уточнить терминологию. Чтобы не понимать  «НКВД», 
«сотрудник НКВД» на уровне спинного мозга.  Кольнуло — отдернуло. 
Пока воздержусь, похоже, я впереди паровоза бегу.

Ник

----------


## Донатас

НКВД - это советская инквизиция - организация бесспорно необходимая при управлении большими человеческими ресурсами.

----------


## Донатас

А вот что пишет о Сигизмунде Александровиче в своих мемуарах «Полет сквозь годы» А.Беляков:
«Текущие хлопоты отнимали у Леваневского много времени, поэтому он не очень-то усердно изучал конструкцию и эксплуатацию самолета да и подробности маршрута, особенности аэронавигации, видимо надеясь на второго летчика и штурмана.»
Вы думаете, речь идет о подготовке к перелету Н-209 и разговорах о том, что, типа  Леваневский не принимал никакого участия в этом? Нет, это Беляков рассказывает о подготовке к перелету на АНТ-25. Но вот, что он говорит о Леваневском дальше:
«Но, много работая по подготовке АНТ-25 к полету, Сигизмунд Александрович требовал такого же упорного и инициативного труда от нас. 
— За нашей подготовкой следит ЦК партии (…). По особо неотложным и важным делам я обязан обращаться к товарищу Куйбышеву, — говорил он. — Мы все должны понимать, что сроки подготовки сжатые».
А вот еще цитата из Белякова:
«Леваневский взял на себя наиболее трудную часть работы — подготовку АНТ-25 к длительному полету в Арктике, хлопоты по доводке, оборудованию и оснащению самолета. В наших глазах опытный полярный летчик был непререкаемым авторитетом».
Впрочем, «не очень усердное вникание» Леваневского в нюансы подготовки никак не помешало ему на старте: по словам того же Белякова: «Взлет Сигизмунд произвел безукоризненно».

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .... пишет о Сигизмунде Александровиче в своих мемуарах «Полет сквозь годы» А.Беляков...


Возможно, порядок слов — тоже имеет значение.
Ник

----------


## Донатас

Смысла сказанного это никак не искажает. Я выстроил логически мысль Белякова.

----------


## alexvolf

Возможно нижеприведенные  сведения общеизвестны,но решил добавить.
В США в г.Каписторано Бич(шт.Калифорния) в конце 80гг проживал интересный пенсионер,бывший летчик NAVY-Курильчик, которого очень интересовала личность Леваневского и его перелет СССР-США в 1937г. Как известно  Леваневский был очень популярен в Америке наравне с Ч.Линдбергом (полет по маршруту США -Франция протяженностью 5800 км за 33 часа 30 мин).Так вот -Курыльчак утверждал (изучив отчеты поисков и материалы доктора Келлемса),что пропавший самолет Леваневского следует искать в устье реки Колвилл (канада) или в береговой черте моря Бофорта.По этому поводу Курыльчак  на рубеже 90-х прилетал в Москву.
Материалы Келлемса содержали массу подтверждений военных работающих в 1937г на посту "Сигнал Кор"(мыс Барроу) которые слышали шум моторов самолета и самое главное протоколы свидетельств трех эскимосов, которые 15 августа 1937г видели приводнение какого-то крупного самолета возле острова Спай (группа о-вов Джонса).Эскимосы проживали на мысе Оликток.Самолет летел низко от острова Тетис расстояние до которого от мыса Оликток было шесть миль.После приводнения самолет через малое время затонул,оставив после себя масленное пятно крупных размеров.Маслом долгое время был покрыт прибрежный лед. Келлемс вместе с сержантом Морганом,эскимосами и экипажем судна обследовали район в 36 кв.миль возле острова Тетис и поставили буйки.Дальше этого- дело не пошло.Доклад самого доктора Келлемса был обнародаван в Вашингтоне 9 февраля 1939г

----------


## Mig

> НКВД - это советская инквизиция - организация бесспорно необходимая при управлении большими человеческими ресурсами.


Интересно, а как же Америка - ныне самая сильная экономика мира и самые современные и продвинутые ВВС и т.д. - 200 лет жила, управляла человеческими ресурсами, становилась самой сильной в мире без НКВД, ГУЛАГа и других "достижений", придуманных большевиками?

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Интересно, а как же Америка - ныне самая сильная экономика мира и самые современные и продвинутые ВВС и т.д. - 200 лет жила, управляла человеческими ресурсами, становилась самой сильной в мире без НКВД, ГУЛАГа и других "достижений", придуманных большевиками?


Это Вы так думаете?



> Число заключенных в тюрьмах Соединенных штатов достигло рекордной отметки в два с небольшим миллиона человек. Об этом сообщает PБК со ссылкой на представителей Министерства юстиции США. Сейчас, таким образом, по количеству заключенных на тысячу жителей США опережают не только все страны Запада, но и Китай, где, по официальным данным, на 1,2 млрд. жителей (почти в 5 раз больше, чем в США) приходится 1,4 млн. заключенных (на 1/3 меньше, чем в США).
> 
> Самое интересное - в Америке живет всего 5% населения земного шара, но *в еe тюрьмах сидит четверть всех заключенных мира.* Отчет департамента юстиции показывает, что 80% осужденных преступников относятся к национальным меньшинствам. Причем, хотя число негров в стране составляет лишь 13%, почти половиной от общего числа заключенных являются именно афроамериканцы. Американский союз за гражданские свободы заявляет, что в США к лишению свободы приговаривают гораздо чаще, чем в других демократических странах.
> 
> Согласно данным Вашингтонского юридического института, США поставили в минувшем году личный рекорд по количеству смертных казней - в 1999 году в этой стране было казнено 98 человек. В настоящее время 3 тысячи 700 преступников, приговоренных к высшей мере наказания, ожидают приговора в "коридорах смерти" американских тюрем. Как считают наблюдатели, причина столь большого числа заключенных состоит в жестких законах, принятых во время правления Рональда Рейгана и Джорджа Буша, согласно которым тюремное заключение полагается за хранение наркотиков. Ежегодно США тратят 40 млрд. долл. на содержание тюрем.
> 
> *Комментарий:* Интересная штука статистика. Мы и не заметили, как количество заключенных в Соединенных Штатах превысило число мучеников сталинского ГУЛАГа. Согласно архивным данным, признанным обществом "Мемориал", за все время правления Сталина количество узников, одновременно находившихся в местах лишения свободы, не превышало 2 млн. 760 тыс. (максимум 1950 года). При этом на 1-е декабря печально известного 1937 года общее количество заключенных в лагерях, колониях и тюрьмах НКВД не дотягивало даже до двух миллионов (1 196 369 заключенных).


http://www.smi.ru/01/08/14/91578.html

Ещё кое-что по данному вопросу:
http://demoscope.ru/weekly/2009/0361/analit02.php

P.S. Простите за оффтоп - всё-это как-то не имеет отношения к С. Леваневскому...

----------


## Mig

> Это Вы так думаете?
> 
> http://www.smi.ru/01/08/14/91578.html
> 
> Ещё кое-что по данному вопросу:
> http://demoscope.ru/weekly/2009/0361/analit02.php
> 
> P.S. Простите за оффтоп - всё-это как-то не имеет отношения к С. Леваневскому...


И что же, по вашему половина американских заключенных - это политические заключенные, осужденные по 58-й статье?????
Странно слышать от человека, считающего себя историком, который полагает, что в ГУЛАГе находились одни уголовники, как в тюрьмах США....

----------


## alexvolf

> Интересно, а как же Америка - ныне самая сильная экономика мира и самые современные и продвинутые ВВС и т.д. - 200 лет жила, управляла человеческими ресурсами, становилась самой сильной в мире без НКВД, ГУЛАГа и других "достижений", придуманных большевиками?


 Уважаемый Mig
Америка - как государство далека, что-бы приводить ее в качестве примера.Из 200 лет "правового государства" можно спокойно выбросить лет 160 и Вы об этом прекрасно осведомлены.Скамейки "только для белых" в некоторых штатах были отменены в 60-х гг прошлого столетия.А если говорить о казни преступников осужденных в США,то этот процесс  вообще на грани какого-то садизма."Ныне самая сильная экономика мира" с продвинутыми ВВС выросла за счет других государств-в первую очередь используя не только труд (в том числе и рабов) и знания эмигрантов, но и простую человеческую алчность.
Любое государство обязано защищать себя от внутренних (внешних)  преступных сил.Для этого и существует УК (в Российской империи-"Уложение о наказании")хороший или плохой. Репрессивный аппарат в СССР был создан далеко не от хорошей жизни, но это совсем другая тема.
С уважением

----------


## Mig

> Любое государство обязано защищать себя от внутренних (внешних)  преступных сил.Для этого и существует УК (в Российской империи-"Уложение о наказании")хороший или плохой. Репрессивный аппарат в СССР был создан далеко не от хорошей жизни, но это совсем другая тема.


Уважаемый alexvolf, вы действительно полагаете:

1) что *великий террор* 1930-нач.1950-х годов в СССР - это "защита от преступных сил"?????

2) а Поликарпов, Григорович, Туполев и многие-многие другие - это "преступные силы"?????

С уважением,

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, вы действительно полагаете:
> 
> 1) что *великий террор* 1930-нач.1950-х годов в СССР - это "защита от преступных сил"?????
> 
> 2) а Поликарпов, Григорович, Туполев и многие-многие другие - это "преступные силы"?????
> 
> С уважением,


Уважаемый Mig
Вопрос на вопрос- а как Вы считаете Ходаркович ( заодно ився  компания бывших комсомольцев из ЦК ВЛКСМ) преступник или нет?
Или бывшие члены КПСС (в том числе военные и сотрудники спецслужб-которые фактически "наплевали" на присягу ) совершившие конституционный переворот и фактически разрушившие СССР?
И наконец-  советую Вам разобраться с применяемым термином "ТЕРРОР", а заодно и с бернштейнианством и трактовкой ст.58 УК РСФСР.
С уважением

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=alexvolf;39926]Уважаемый Mig
Вопрос на вопрос- а как Вы считаете Ходаркович ( заодно ився  компания бывших комсомольцев из ЦК ВЛКСМ) преступник или нет?/QUOTE]

Т.е. Вы на мои вопросы отвечать отказываетесь, переводя "стрелки" на Ходорковского?

P.S. К Вашему сведению: М.Ходорковский НИКОГДА не работал в ЦК ВЛКСМ. Его "комсомольская" должность - директор центра НТТМ Фрунзенского района г. Москвы.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Mig;39929]


> Уважаемый Mig
> Вопрос на вопрос- а как Вы считаете Ходаркович ( заодно ився  компания бывших комсомольцев из ЦК ВЛКСМ) преступник или нет?/QUOTE]
> 
> Т.е. Вы на мои вопросы отвечать отказываетесь, переводя "стрелки" на Ходорковского?
> 
> P.S. К Вашему сведению: М.Ходорковский НИКОГДА не работал в ЦК ВЛКСМ. Его "комсомольская" должность - директор центра НТТМ Фрунзенского района г. Москвы.


Сергей!
Ходорковского привел в качестве примера,заодно упомянул и бывших коммунистов и комсомол.Если смотреть то... фактически Х. осужден по статье УК за экономические преступления-(аналогично с осужденными в 1937-38гг следственные дела ГЭУ НКВД СССР), но некоторые граждане считают процесс политическим.Вот здесь вопрос- как это прикажите трактовать?
Виновен или не виновен человек-Это прежде всего решает суд на основании следственного дела и предьявленного обвинения к данному гражданину согласно уголовного (или гражданского) кодекса.Остальное считаю-домыслом,который затем (по проишествии времени) преврашается в некую "накипь",которая под действием неких политических процессов превращается " ТАК БЫЛО НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ".

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=alexvolf;39931]


> Ходорковского привел в качестве примера,заодно упомянул и бывших коммунистов и комсомол.


Т.е. Вы на мои конкретные вопросы отвечать не собираетесь, а вместо конкретных ответов уходите в банальный флуд...
Ок. Вопросы снимаю. Дискуссию завершаю.

----------


## Морячок

В порядке комментария.
Коллеги,  бросьте митинговать... Спор беспредметен: невозможно отрицать, что СССР за 10 лет индустриализации прошел путь, который в США занял столетие. 
Да - факт репрессий  отрицать также невозможно.
Но - не полагайте, пожалуйста, что путь Соединенных Штатов к своему процветанию пролегал "в рамках правового поля". Законность (justicy) и её интерпретация в США на продолжении всего XIX века мало отличалась от российских "лихих 90-х" - с продажным властным аппаратом, олигократией, полицией, сросшенйся с криминалитетом... И выбирать "лучшее из худшего" я бы не стал - и вы, полагаю, тоже.
Иное дело, что про всё это "не принято" вспоминать - неполиткорректно, типа.
Словом - у каждой страны, наряду с историей, которой стОит заслуженно гордиться - есть "скелеты в шкафу". Это нормально. Это жизнь.
И доказывать друг другу то, что (как в анекдоте советской поры) - "у вас мяса в магазинах нет!" - " а у вас президентов убивают!!" - непродуктивно.
A propos: что-то я не припоминаю, чтобы в XIX веке США семь десятилетий противостояли военному блоку... И войны, аналогичной Великой Отечественной - эта страна также не испытала (вторжение англичан в 1813 году и сожжение Вашингтона - не в счет, масштабы несопоставимы).
---------------------------------------------------------
Нельзя никого называть дураком, это неполиткорректно.
Сейчас надо говорить: представитель интеллектуального большинства.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Интересно...как... Америка ... самая сильная экономика ...200 лет...управляла человеческими...без НКВД...?


Действительно, интересно — как это СССР, с НКВД, за 30 лет достиг уровня, 
какого Американские штаты достигали 200 лет — без НКВД. 

Как Америка управлялась с человечками — описано участником процесса:
http://bookz.ru/authors/london-djek/...-londo102.html
http://bookz.ru/authors/london-djek/...-londo179.html

Ник
PS — Морячок опередил, но не пропадать же посту...

----------


## Redan



----------


## Mig

> A propos: что-то я не припоминаю, чтобы в XIX веке США семь десятилетий противостояли военному блоку... И войны, аналогичной Великой Отечественной - эта страна также не испытала (вторжение англичан в 1813 году и сожжение Вашингтона - не в счет, масштабы несопоставимы).


Если мы говорим о 1813 г. - то давайте говорить именно об этом времени в истории России и истории Америки. Но причем тут Великая Отечественная, начавшаяся спустя 128 (сто двадцать восемь) лет??? 

Сравнивать 1813 год с 1941 годом - это как? - Политкоректно или митингово???

----------


## Redan

Я вот считаю,что нужно здесь на форуме думать о том,где могут находиться останки самолета Н-209 и его экипажа,с целью возобновления новой, мощной и оснащенной по-самому последнему слову техники,поисковой экспедиции (возможно международной).А рассуждать о том,кому Леваневский из басмачей лоб зелёнкой мазал в Дагестане-бессмысленно.

----------


## Морячок

Я сильно сомневаюсь, что сейчас кто-либо станет выделять средства для такой экспедиции. 

В конце 80-х годов, в журналах "Техника-молодежи" и "Вокруг света" было довольно много публикаций на эту тему, и тогдашний ЦК комсомола даже какие-то средства выделял на экспедиции поиска... Но дело так и кончилось ничем.

P.S. Хреново мазал, получается...

----------


## Redan



----------


## Морячок

> Дагестан до сих пор является одной из самых лояльных к РФ территорий.


ну... Скажем так - вы судите об этом, вероятно, из сообщений прессы. 
В реальности же... Напомню - хотя бы реакцию местных властей на попытку, в начале года, назначить нового руководителя налоговой инспекции в Дагестане - русского по национальности. "Лояльных"... Перефразируя кого-то из древних римлян - "избавь меня, господь, от таких "лояльных", а с противниками я как нибудь сам разберусь!". Когда на такой "лояльной" территории практикуются "запреты на профессию" по национальному признаку - ну, я извиняюсь, конечно.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> И что же, по вашему половина американских заключенных - это политические заключенные, осужденные по 58-й статье?????
> Странно слышать от человека, считающего себя историком, который полагает, что в ГУЛАГе находились одни уголовники, как в тюрьмах США....


Уважаемый Mig!
Вообще-то я историком себя не считаю. По профессии я инженер-конструктор, и история - всего лишь моё хобби. И чтобы внести полную ясность: _я и alexvolf - разные люди!_

Тем не менее отвечаю по существу.
Как я понял, Вы считаете:
1) что в т.н. "ГУЛАГЕ" (точнее в лагерях, колониях и тюрьмах СССР; ГУЛАГ - это всего лишь название государственного органа, ведавшего этими заведениями) половину заключённых составляли _"политические заключенные, осужденные по 58-й статье";_
2) что в тюрьмах США находятся одни только уголовники.

У Вас не возникает вопрос, почему тогда в США в 21-м веке *больше* заключённых (только уголовников), чем было их в СССР 30-х годов, при половине "политических"? Откуда столько уголовников в этой сильной, богатой, процветающей стране?

Но это так, к слову. А вообще-то, оба Ваши утверждения неплохо бы *доказать.*  

По поводу первого из них - архивные данные гласят следующее. Для примера беру 1937 год, т.к. именно он стал "именем нарицательным", и 1949-й, поскольку в этом году количество заключённых в СССР было наибольшим за всю историю. Цифры по состоянию на 1 января следующего года.
Итак:
*На 1 января 1938 г.* в системе ГУЛАГ было 1 881 570 заключённых. В том числе 996 367 - в лагерях и 885 203 - в колониях.
Из них осуждённых за контрреволюционные преступления ("политических", по Вашей терминологии) насчитывалось 185 324 человека. Это *18,6 %* от числа заключённых лагерей или *9,8 %* от их общего количества. Остальные 90,2 % - самые обыкновенные уголовники!

*На 1 января 1950 г.* в системе ГУЛАГ - 2 561 351 человек заключённых. В том числе в лагерях - 1 416 300, в колониях - 1 140 324.
За контрреволюционные преступления - 578 912 человек, или *22,6 %* от общего числа заключённых.
_(Кстати, а кто они, эти "политические" послевоенного времени? Станете ли Вы оспаривать, что бОльшая их часть - это бывшие полицаи, власовцы и иная подобная (censored), заслужившая самое суровое наказание?)_

Аналогичные цифры могу привести по всем годам с 1930 по 1953. Той "половины политических", о которой говорите Вы, *нигде нет и близко!*

Что касается второго Вашего тезиса - тут я не могу привести никаких "процентных" данных. Но позвольте задать Вам вопрос. *19 июня 1953 г. в США были казнены на электрическом стуле супруги Джулиус и Этель Розенберг. Какое уголовное преступление они совершили?*

Ах да, конечно: их казнили за измену Родине. То есть *по статье, аналогичной нашей 58-й!* 

А кем являются заключённые в Гуантанамо, которых держат там *годами вообще без суда и следствия,* не предъявляя *никакого* обвинения, да ещё и подвергают пыткам?

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Уважаемый Mig!
> Вообще-то я историком себя не считаю. По профессии я инженер-конструктор, и история - всего лишь моё хобби. И чтобы внести полную ясность: _я и alexvolf - разные люди!_
> 
> Тем не менее отвечаю по существу.
> Как я понял, Вы считаете:
> 1) что в т.н. "ГУЛАГЕ" (точнее в лагерях, колониях и тюрьмах СССР; ГУЛАГ - это всего лишь название государственного органа, ведавшего этими заведениями) половину заключённых составляли _"политические заключенные, осужденные по 58-й статье";_
> 2) что в тюрьмах США находятся одни только уголовники.
> 
> У Вас не возникает вопрос, почему тогда в США в 21-м веке *больше* заключённых (только уголовников), чем было их в СССР 30-х годов, при половине "политических"? Откуда столько уголовников в этой сильной, богатой, процветающей стране?
> ...


А Вы не могли бы привести ссылки, откуда эти сведения??? И не могли бы сообщить кстати, сколько за период с 1919 по 1953 год было расстреляно ( а не сидело) по политическим мотивам??? 
По официальным данным советской прокуратуры ( к сожалению, не смогу привести ссылку, где-то читал в своё время) только за 1935-й год было арестовано 1,5 млн чел, из них расстреляна ровно половина.
И почему Вы считаете, что после войны сидели только полицаи и т.д?? А люди вернувшиеся из плена??Они тоже все полицаи, предатели и власовцы? А те, кто находился в зоне оккупации-они тоже полицаи???
Передёрнуть можно любые факты.
На СД диске, выпущенном Мемориалом - 2.614.978 фамилий репрессированных по политическим мотивам. И это малая часть тех, кто был уничтожен собственным государством.
Извините, амерам такие масштабы в кошмарном сне не снились

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Уважаемый alexvolf, вы действительно полагаете:
> 
> 1) что *великий террор* 1930-нач.1950-х годов в СССР - это "защита от преступных сил"?????
> 
> 2) а Поликарпов, Григорович, Туполев и многие-многие другие - это "преступные силы"?????


Я - не alexvolf (см. выше). Но я попробую ответить на эти вопросы.

1) Я лично считаю, что *"великого террора 1930-нач.1950-х годов в СССР" - не существовало.* То, что можно так назвать, имело место в течение *гораздо более короткого* промежутка времени (начало 1937 -  середина 1939 г.) и вошло в историю под названием *"ЕЖОВЩИНА".*

Сам Н.И. Ежов, несомненно, полагал, что творимый его людьми беспредел - суть защита от преступных сил.
Другое дело, что подобные методы этой защиты являются абсоютно неприемлемыми.
Советское Правительство придерживалось такого же мнения. Поэтому Ежова сперва сняли с должности наркома внутренних дел, потом отдали под суд и расстреляли. И не за какой-нибудь шпионаж или что-то подобное, а именно за те беззакония, что творило НКВД под его руководством. Понесли наказание и многие непосредственные исполнители из числа следователей.

"Демократы" - просто удивительные люди! Они всё воспринимают не так, как другие, и история Ежова - не исключение. Вместо того чтобы приветствовать его арест и казнь (всё-таки мерзавец получил по заслугам, хотя и позже, чем хотелось бы), они восклицают нечто в духе того, что "зловещая машина террора расправлялась и с собственными творцами"!!! Вот этого я никак понять не могу!!!

Теперь о Поликарпове и других. 
Я не настолько хорошо знаком с их следственными делами и сутью предъявлявшихся им обвинений (вернее почти незнаком), чтобы давать какую-то оценку. Поэтому не считаю себя вправе утверждать ни об их виновности, ни о невиновности. Утверждать, что они не были виновны ни в чём, только потому, что они были талантливыми конструкторами - по-моему, неправильно.
Насколько я знаю, Поликарпова и Григоровича судили по делу Промпартии. 



> *Промпартия,* Промышленная партия (Союз инженерных организаций), контрреволюционная вредительская организация верхушки буржуазной инженерно-технической интеллигенции и капиталистов, действовавшая в СССР в 1925-30 (до 1928 - под названием «Инженерный центр»). Во главе организации находились инженеры П.И. Пальчинский (бывший товарищ министра торговли и промышленности Временного правительства, возглавлявший в октябре 1917 оборону Зимнего дворца от революционного народа), а также Л. Г. Рабинович, Н. К. фон Мекк и др. После их ареста (1928) руководство П. перешло к Л. К. Рамзину, В. А. Ларичеву, Н. Ф. Чарновскому и др. Занимая ряд ответственных постов в ВСНХ и Госплане, члены организации осуществляли вредительство в промышленности и на транспорте, создавали диспропорции между отдельными отраслями народного хозяйства, «омертвляли» капиталы, срывали снабжение и т.д., стремясь снизить темпы социалистического строительства и вызвать недовольство трудящихся. Конечной целью антисоветского подполья было свержение диктатуры пролетариата в СССР и реставрация капитализма. Руководство П., насчитывавшей всего около 2-3 тыс. членов и не имевшей опоры в широких кругах интеллигенции, рассчитывало в основном на помощь из-за границы и поддержку др. подпольных контрреволюционных организаций (т. н. «Трудовой крестьянской партии», возглавляемой А. В. Чаяновым и Н. Д. Кондратьевым, меньшевистского «Союзного бюро»). Руководители П. были связаны с белогвардейской эмиграцией, в частности с «Торгпромом» («Торгово-промышленным комитетом»), объединением бывших русских промышленников в Париже. Вслед за Шахтинским процессом 1928 на протяжении 1928-30 были раскрыты вредительские организации П. в ряде отраслей промышленности и на транспорте. Весной 1930 руководство П. было арестовано. На открытом процессе 25 ноября - 7 декабря 1930 все 8 обвиняемых признали свою вину; пятеро из них (Рамзин, Ларичев, Чарновский, И. А. Калинников и А. А. Федотов) были приговорены Верховным судом СССР к расстрелу, а трое (С. В. Куприянов, В. И. Очкин и К. В. Сытнин) - к 10 годам лишения свободы. *Президиум ЦИК СССР по ходатайству осуждённых заменил расстрел 10-летним тюремным заключением и снизил срок наказания др. осуждённым.* Впоследствии профессор Рамзин выполнил ряд ценных технических работ. Судебный процесс П. способствовал изоляции контрреволюционных элементов интеллигенции, сыграл значительную роль в переходе старой технической интеллигенции на позиции социализма.
> _(Большая Советская Энциклопедия)_


Теперь некоторые авторы утверждают, что никакой Промпартии не было вовсе и что весь процесс был сфабрикован. Но именно утверждают, не приводя никаких доказательств. Мне бы хотелось обратить внимание на 2 важных, на мой взгляд, момента: 1) процесс был *открытым* и 2) никто из осуждённых не был расстрелян (так что нельзя говорить о фабрикации дела с целью расправиться с кем-то неугодным). Тот же Поликарпов, как известно, впоследствии стал Героем Соцтруда, а Рамзин - лауреатом Сталинской премии и кавалером ордена Ленина.

С Туполевым другая история. Конечно, обвинения в "продаже Мессершмитту" некоего проекта - полнейший бред, тут спорить не о чем. Вероятно, арестовали по чьему-то доносу. Но, чтобы объективно судить об этом, нужно знать *факты,* а не руководствоваться эмоциями! Тем более что и для Туполева всё кончилось благополучно.

Ещё раз простите за оффтоп. Всё это не имеет никакого отношения к Леваневскому.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> А Вы не могли бы привести ссылки, откуда эти сведения???


Абсолютно никакого секрета:
*В.Н.Земсков. ГУЛАГ (историко-социологический аспект) // Социологические исследования. 1991, №6.
А.Дугин. Сталинизм: легенды и факты // Слово. 1990, №7*
Данные авторы брали свои цифры не с потолка, а из своих личных изысканий в Центральном архиве Октябрьской Революции, высших органов государственной власти и органов государственного управления СССР (ЦГАОР СССР, ныне ГАРФ - Государственный архив Российской Федерации). Так, кандидат исторических наук Земсков Виктор Николаевич был членом Комиссии Отделения истории АН СССР по выяснению потерь населения СССР во главе с д.и.н., проф. Ю.А. Поляковым, созданной в 1989 г., и одним из первых получил доступ к ранее секретной статотчётности ОГПУ-НКВД. 



> И не могли бы сообщить кстати, сколько за период с 1919 по 1953 год было расстреляно ( а не сидело) по политическим мотивам???


Могу. Только не с 1919, а с 1921 года и не "по политическим мотивам", а за контрреволюционные *и другие особо опасные* государственные преступления. Пойдёт?
Итак, с 1921 по 1953 год включительно - 799 455 человек. Из них *подавляющее большинство - за два года:* 1937 (353 074 чел.) и 1938 (328 618 чел.). В 1935 г. - 1229 человек!
"Откуда дровишки"? Пожалуйста: ГАРФ, ф.9401, оп.1, д.4157, л.201-205.

Кстати, этих цифр сам "Мемориал" не оспаривает! 



> С середины 1937 г. система мест заключения оказалась в новых условиях. Власть развязала массовый террор в самых жестоких формах. Достаточно отметить, что число расстрелянных увеличилось с 1118 в 1936 г. до 353 074 в 1937 г.
> *(М.Б.Смирнов, С.П.Сигачев, Д.В.Шкапов. Система мест заключения в СССР. 1929–1960.* Статья с сайта "Мемориала"!
> http://www.memo.ru/history/nkvd/gula...apter3main.htm)


Думаю, уж "Мемориалу"-то Вы поверите!



> И почему Вы считаете, что после войны сидели только полицаи и т.д??


А разве я сказал *"только"*? Я сказал *"бОльшая часть".* Это вообще-то разные вещи. Конечно, были и другие (что, впрочем, не означает, что эти "другие" все сплошь были невиновны).



> А люди вернувшиеся из плена??Они тоже все полицаи, предатели и власовцы?


А Вы полагаете, что все люди, вернувшиеся из плена - СИДЕЛИ???



> А те, кто находился в зоне оккупации-они тоже полицаи???


Ну, это уж вообще!!!
Тут даже могу привести свой личный пример из жизни!!! Моя бабушка прожила всю войну в оккупированном Минске!!! При том ни партизанкой, ни подпольщицей не была. Но никто никуда после войны её не сажал!!!



> Передёрнуть можно любые факты.


Вот с этим полностью согласен!
А вот и пример:



> На СД диске, выпущенном Мемориалом - 2.614.978 фамилий репрессированных по политическим мотивам. И это малая часть тех, кто был уничтожен собственным государством.


Разве "репрессированных" и "уничтоженных" - одно и то же? И откуда Вы взяли, что это лишь малая часть? 

На этом хотел бы дискуссию прекратить. Честь имею!

----------


## Mig

> 1) Я лично считаю, что *"великого террора 1930-нач.1950-х годов в СССР" - не существовало.* То, что можно так назвать, имело место в течение *гораздо более короткого* промежутка времени (начало 1937 -  середина 1939 г.) и вошло в историю под названием *"ЕЖОВЩИНА".*


Т.е. за два года, по инфо А. Волконовского было уничтожено: 1937 (353 074 чел.) и 1938 (328 618 чел.) = 681 692 человек. 
("Откуда дровишки"? Пожалуйста: ГАРФ, ф.9401, оп.1, д.4157, л.201-205.)

Так, мелочь... Почти 700 000 (семьсот тысяч) уничтоженных граждан СОБСТВЕННОЙ страны - это не ТЕРРОР, это всего-навсего "ежовщина" или так, "детишки" в песочнице поиграли....

А вот ДВОЕ американцев - супруги Розенберг, обвиненные в _шпионаже_ и казненные на электрическом стуле (какая жестокость!!! Колымские ШИЗО - это ваще курорт) - это да!!! Вот это вселенская трагедия... Вот он зверинный оскал империализьма!!! Ежову такие американские ужасы маккартизьма и не снились!!!  

Действительно, что-то с отечественной интеллигенцией (или как правильно называть?) происходит... В чужом глазу пылинку видит, а в своем - бревно не замечает... Ждет, наверное, когда очередной ежов появится... Но тогда будет уже поздно говорить: "отнюдь... видете ли... честь имею..."

----------


## Redan



----------


## Морячок

> Морячок?А ты,оказывается,засланный казачок?!)))


кем засланный? - извольте объясниться

----------


## Морячок

> Извините, амерам такие масштабы в кошмарном сне не снились


Как то ни прискорбно - Вы заблуждаетесь. 
Введите в Google строку поиска "genocide of Indians in the United States", или "native american genocide" - у Вас волосы дыбом станут, от прочитанного...
И видеть в Соединенных Штатах "сияющий город на холме" - я бы не стал. Полагаю, после прочтения материалов по ссылкам - и вы тоже.

----------


## Mig

> Кстати, а кто они, эти "политические" послевоенного времени? Станете ли Вы оспаривать, что бОльшая их часть - это бывшие полицаи, власовцы и иная подобная (censored), *заслужившая* самое суровое наказание?)


По поводу послевоенных бывших полицаев и власовцев: 
http://www.airforce.ru/staff/veselovsky/page_8.htm

----------


## alexvolf

> По поводу послевоенных бывших полицаев и власовцев: 
> http://www.airforce.ru/staff/veselovsky/page_8.htm


Уважаемый Mig
Приводимые факты указанные по ссылке возможно имели место.У Солженицына продобные факты более ярко выражены,на то он и был лауреатом Нобилевской премии.Приведу аргумент недавнего прошлого 2004г, аэродром Скнилов, Украина.Показательные полеты Су-27,который пилотировали два первоклассных летчика и гибель 72 человек зрителей, из них если не ошибаюсь 15 детей.Теперь Вам вопрос- как Вы думаете: кто понес ответственность за гибель людей,кто был осужден и какой получили срок наказания

----------


## Mig

> Показательные полеты Су-27,который пилотировали два первоклассных летчика и гибель 72 человек зрителей, из них если не ошибаюсь 15 детей.Теперь Вам вопрос- как Вы думаете: кто понес ответственность за гибель людей,кто был осужден и какой получили срок наказания


А летчики Су-27 были тоже бывшими полицаями и власовцами и отбывали срок в "солнечном" Норильске перед тем как взлететь на Су-27? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## alexvolf

> А летчики Су-27 были тоже бывшими полицаями и власовцами и отбывали срок в "солнечном" Норильске перед тем как взлететь на Су-27?


 Сергей 
 Зачем утрировать.Разговор не о солнечном Норильске (который сейчас обогашает как известно далеко не рабочий класс) и даже не о железной дороге Воркута-Магадан.Вы дали сноску на страницу ознакомившись с которой появилась параллель ответственности людей перед законом типа "вчера-сегодня".Провоцировать Вас никто не собирается-просто хотелось узнать Ваше мнение...

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Redan;39957]Я вот считаю,что нужно здесь на форуме думать о том,где могут находиться останки самолета Н-209 и его экипажа,с целью возобновления новой, мощной и оснащенной по-самому последнему слову техники,поисковой экспедиции (возможно международной).

Уважаемый Редан
Кстати Ваши мысли об международной экспедиции не такие уж и фантастические.Более того, такая экспедиция  уже состоялась-нефтяная компания АРКО совместно с американской любительской лигой поиска самолетов в апреле месяце1992г организовала экспедицию к мысу Барроу.С нашей стороны (если товарищ давший инфо не ошибься)присутствовал сотрудник в то время Института земного магнетизма АН СССР А.Станюкович,который ранее участвовал в трех экспедициях "КП" в Якутии и кто-то из журналистов "КП".Результат экспедиции похоже обнародован не был  иначе товарищ знал-бы...

----------


## Redan



----------


## Mig

> Вы дали сноску на страницу ознакомившись с которой появилась параллель ответственности людей перед законом типа "вчера-сегодня".Провоцировать Вас никто не собирается-просто хотелось узнать Ваше мнение...


Гм-гм... Откровенно говоря, у меня не хватает фантазии комментировать такие "параллели". Я привык оперировать фактами - где, что, кто, как, зачем, почему и т.д. 
А комметировать неизвестный мне ЗАКОН :Confused:  "вчера-сегодня" - извините, не мой профиль. Книжку написать могу, а вот фантазировать - увы, не обучен...

----------


## alexvolf

> Гм-гм... Откровенно говоря, у меня не хватает фантазии комментировать такие "параллели". Я привык оперировать фактами - где, что, кто, как, зачем, почему и т.д. 
> А комметировать неизестный мне ЗАКОН "вчера-сегодня" - извините, не мой профиль. Книжку написать могу, а вот фантазировать - увы, не обучен...


Фантазировать действительно нечего.Вы дали сноску на страницы Б.В.Веселовского "Скрытая биография" осужденного в свое время трибуналом за убийство человека,я привел факты трагедии которая случилась на Украине... Сравнить и провести параллель несложно.
Ну если Вам неизвестны ЗАКОНЫ которые применялись ранеее  по УК РСФСР (в редакции 1926- 1938г) и современные то извините...

----------


## Mig

2 alexvolf

1) 03.04.2009 в 23:06 вы писали:



> .... Вы дали сноску на страницу ознакомившись с которой появилась параллель ответственности людей перед законом типа "вчера-сегодня".Провоцировать Вас никто не собирается-просто хотелось узнать Ваше мнение...


2) Затем 05.04.2009 в 20:39 вы написали:
"...Ну если Вам неизвестны ЗАКОНЫ которые применялись ранеее по УК РСФСР (в редакции 1926- 1938г) и современные то извините... "

Скажите, уважаемый alexvolf, а вернее покажите в своем посте 03.04.2009 г.: 

1) где, какими буквами или словами русского языка в этом посте говорится об "УК РСФСР (в редакции 1926-1938г)"?
2) где в этом посте говорится о современных законах?

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Сергей
 Диалог приобретает некую форму безсмысленности (тем более к поднятой теме  не имеет прямого отношения)-  предлагаю снять обсуждение поднятого вопроса  .

----------


## Mig

> Диалог приобретает некую форму безсмысленности (тем более к поднятой теме  не имеет прямого отношения)-  предлагаю снять обсуждение поднятого вопроса.


Вы в очердной раз ушли от ответов на ПРЯМЫЕ вопросы (тенденция, однако). Обсуждение прекращаю в силу отсутствия этого самого обсуждения.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Донатас

Мемуары Кербера, безусловно, интересный источник. Однако, если быть объективным - о ком из коллег в своей книге ("Туполевская шарага") он хорошо отзывается? Там у него один сарказм, желчь, ирония. Юбиляра-Гоголя, кстати напоминает ;)) 
Вот Кербер приводит в пример Чкалова, но известно, что Валерий Павлович лишь взлетел на АНТ-25 и пилотировал кое-где в простых метеоусловиях. При всем уважении к ВП, но это из-за него был сломан график полета.
 Основная  нагрузка легла на Байдукова, который умел летать вслепую и рулил львиную долю маршрута. Кстати, даже сам ВПЧ по прилету сказал ему "ты Ягор, наверное трехжильный". 
Почему же никто не ставит в упрек Чкалову, что он отправился в полет неподготовленным, а признаком хорошего тона считается пнуть по этому поводу Леваневского?  
Это я к тому, что не надо доверять мемуарам безоговорочно - их тоже люди пишут, со своими заморочками. И потом, никто не идеален...

----------


## Redan

Уважаемый,Донатас!А с чего Вы взяли,что в государственных (правительственных) и авиационных кругах память об мужественном экипаже Леваневском забыта или чем-то осрамлена?!В честь Леваневского и его экипажа названы десятки улиц на просторах самой большой страны в мире-СССР (с развалом СССР,улицы с его именем ,кстати остались,даже в националистической-бандеровско-профашистской Украине).Много географических названий названы в честь погибшего экипажа в Арктике и Антарктике,которые обозначены на всех картах мира.Об этом перелете снято много документальных фильмов,написаны десятки газетных и журнальных статей,несколько книг...Родственники погибшего экипажа были окружены заботой Правительства пожизненно (сталинская пенсия)...Что еще надо или,что сделано не так?!Поиски самолета?Так ведь их же искали-почти год на ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОМ УРОВНЕ!Рисковали,разбивали  сь,гибли при этом!А теперь:страна у нас большая,а забот у неё много,к сожалению-в одной только МРА СССР-десятки больших погибших экипажей в мирное время о которых знают только военморлеты,да их семьи.Чем любой-другой из этих погибших экипажей ТУ-16 и ТУ-95,которые занимались государственной секретной военной работой,с риском для жизни,в мирное время для обеспечения государственной национальной безопасности страны хуже или малозначимее,экипажа Леваневского?!

----------


## Донатас

Редан, я сужу об этом по большому количеству вышедших в последние годы "сенсационных" книжных- газетных- и телевизионных поделок в которых искажается историческая правда. Не видеть этого не может только слепой! Надеюсь Вы не из их числа. Впрочем, это касается не только одного Леваневского и его экипажа. 
К сожалению в исторической фальсификации принимают участие и выходцы из "авиационных кругов".
Вот, например, открываю я новую книжку летчика Решетникова "Обреченные на подвиг". Вы не найдете там ссылок на документы. Автор надергал цитат из книг участников рекордных перелетов, сдобрил сплетнями, своими домыслами - и бестселлер готов.
Или вот авиационная студия "Крылья Родины" со своими "Кремлевскими асами". Блин, как плохо жилось топ-летчикам Страны Советов! Душегуб и кровопивец Сталин, оказывается, любой ценой заставлял их совершать рекордные перелеты! Безжалостно, не считаясь с расходами госбюджета гнал их навстречу опасностям!
А также навстречу почету, всемирной славе, денежным и иным подаркам, пожизненным пенсиям членам их семей и прочим приятным штуковинам. 
Да и риск - это, вообще-то, часть работы летчика. Тем более военного: приказали - полетел. Жертвы, конечно, случаются, но никуда от них не деться при освоении нового дела.
Об этом в "сенсационном" фильме, конечно, ничего не сказано.

----------


## Mig

> ... я сужу об этом по большому количеству вышедших в последние годы "сенсационных" книжных- газетных- и телевизионных поделок в которых искажается историческая правда.... Вот, например, открываю я новую книжку летчика Решетникова "Обреченные на подвиг". Вы не найдете там ссылок на документы. Автор надергал цитат из книг участников рекордных перелетов, сдобрил сплетнями, своими домыслами - и бестселлер готов....


Похоже, что вы не знаете, что "летчик Решетников" - 

это *Герой Советского Союза Заслуженный военный летчик генерал-полковник авиации, в 1969-1980 годах командующий Дальней авиацией, а во время ВОВ совершил 307 боевых вылетов.* 

И что же, по вашему, ГСС генерал-полковник Решетников "искажает историческую правду"?!

----------


## Донатас

> Похоже, что вы не знаете, что "летчик Решетников" - 
> 
> это *Герой Советского Союза Заслуженный военный летчик генерал-полковник авиации, в 1969-1980 годах командующий Дальней авиацией, а во время ВОВ совершил 307 боевых вылетов.* 
> 
> И что же, по вашему, ГСС генерал-полковник Решетников "искажает историческую правду"?!


Знаю, знаю

----------


## Nik Primopye

Решетников В.В. «Обреченные на подвиг.»
http://militera.lib.ru/bio/reshetnikov_vv2/index.html
Аннотация издательства: Новая книга воспоминаний... 

Почитал — да это же рОман. Дешёвый исторический рОман.
Во всяком случае, «Обреченные на подвиг». Дальше не читал.

А с рОмана — какую « историческую правду» ждать? Никакую.
Ну так её там и нет.

Положение о звании «Герой Советского Союза» никаких требований
«герой не врёт и не выдумывает» — не содержит. И никаких новых
талантов награжденному — не обещает.
Стало быть, и мы этого требовать не вправе.

А сам Решетников Василий Васильевич — личность уникальная.
Чтобы на 9-м десятке лет у человека вдруг писательский талант 
проявился — такой случай, похоже, единственный в мире.
Дай ему Бог здоровья и творческих успехов.

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

> Мемуары Кербера, безусловно, интересный источник. Однако, если быть объективным - о ком из коллег в своей книге ("Туполевская шарага") он хорошо отзывается? Там у него один сарказм, желчь, ирония. Юбиляра-Гоголя, кстати напоминает ;)) 
> Вот Кербер приводит в пример Чкалова, но известно, что Валерий Павлович лишь взлетел на АНТ-25 и пилотировал кое-где в простых метеоусловиях. При всем уважении к ВП, но это из-за него был сломан график полета.
>  Основная  нагрузка легла на Байдукова, который умел летать вслепую и рулил львиную долю маршрута. Кстати, даже сам ВПЧ по прилету сказал ему "ты Ягор, наверное трехжильный". 
> Почему же никто не ставит в упрек Чкалову, что он отправился в полет неподготовленным, а признаком хорошего тона считается пнуть по этому поводу Леваневского?  
> Это я к тому, что не надо доверять мемуарам безоговорочно - их тоже люди пишут, со своими заморочками. И потом, никто не идеален...


 Уважаемый Донатос
Насчет Кербера. Осуждать его не берусь,т.к. у каждого человека свое мнение на тот или иной факт истории,а Кербер в отличии от всех нас был свидетелем тех событий.Хотя лично мне тоже не импонирует как он отзывается в своих заметках о некоторых конструкторах.Специально не стал приводить отрывок из воспоминаний ГСС,генерал-полковника Г.Ф.Байдукова, который был в одном экипаже с Леваневским и Левченко-неудавшийся перелет АНТ-25 в 1935г.Вероятно Вы знакомы с  данной информацией.
Отрывок воспоминаний Кербера можно продолжить,где он высказывает свою мысль(можно назвать гепотезу) в отношении радиооборудования ДБ-А и пропадания Р/связи во время перелета,заодно и мысли Байдукова в отношении командира 209.

----------


## Mig

> Знаю, знаю


И что же вы *знаете*? - Что ГСС генерал-полковник Решетников "искажает историческую правду"?!

----------


## Донатас

> И что же вы *знаете*? - Что ГСС генерал-полковник Решетников "искажает историческую правду"?!


Мне лень сейчас копаться выдергивать цитаты. Но Вы можете заглянуть здесь на ветку "реальный Чкалов" и ознакомиться с куда как более  авторитетным мнением В.В.Чкаловой.
Добавлю, также, что в своей книжке автор мог бы более уважительно рассказывать о своих старших коллегах. 
На этом предлагаю закончить обсуждение не по теме.

----------


## alexvolf

> Решетников В.В. «Обреченные на подвиг.»
> http://militera.lib.ru/bio/reshetnikov_vv2/index.html
> Аннотация издательства: Новая книга воспоминаний... 
> 
> Почитал — да это же рОман. Дешёвый исторический рОман.
> Во всяком случае, «Обреченные на подвиг». Дальше не читал.
> 
> А с рОмана — какую « историческую правду» ждать? Никакую.
> Ну так её там и нет.
> ...


Уважаемый Ник
Как всегда в Ваших постах искрящая ирония и оттенок юмора с глубоким намеком на тренировку ЛОГИЧЕСКОГО МЫШЛЕНИЯ  участников форума.
Ваш пост наталкивает на кромольную мысль-Понимать следует так-не повторяет ли Решетников путь  знаменитого писателя ТРИЖДЫ ГСС ДОРОГОГО Леонида Ильича.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Можно и мне высказаться насчёт Решетникова?
С большим уважением отношусь к его биографии и боевым заслугам. Думаю, что когда он пишет о своей жизни, боевых товарищах и сослуживцах - ему верить можно. Две книги у него на эту тему: "Что было - то было" и "307 боевых вылетов. На бомбардировщике - сквозь зенитный огонь".

Но его книга "Обречённые на подвиг" - другой случай. Здесь Решетников пишет о тех событиях, участником которых или непосредственным свидетелем сам он не был. В 1934 году, когда Леваневский спасал Маттерна (именно с этих событий начинается книга), уважаемому Василию Васильевичу было 15 лет. А в 1938-м он только-только окончил Ворошиловградскую школу военных лётчиков.

Так что *в данном конкретном случае* мнение Решетникова, при всех его заслугах, никак не более весомо, чем любого другого автора. Тем более что он (опять-таки при всём уважении) - *не историк*, и ссылок на документы в его книге действительно нет.

И маленькая ремарка по поводу того, что "Герой - и искажает историческую правду?!!" Вот, например, Александр Сергеевич Яковлев. Выдающийся конструктор, академик, Герой Соцтруда, создатель многих замечательных самолётов. *Его заслуги неоспоримы. И тем не менее,* ему высказано (особенно в последние годы) немало претензий по поводу того, что в своей книге "Цель жизни" он... искажает историческую правду. И по крайней мере часть претензий - обоснована.

----------


## Mig

> Но его книга "Обречённые на подвиг" - другой случай. Здесь Решетников пишет о тех событиях, участником которых или непосредственным свидетелем сам он не был.Так что *в данном конкретном случае* мнение Решетникова, при всех его заслугах, никак не более весомо, чем любого другого автора. Тем более что он (опять-таки при всём уважении) - *не историк*, и ссылок на документы в его книге действительно нет.


Гм-гм...
1) А кто говорил в рамках этой дискуссии, что Решетников - историк? Если мне не изменяет зрение, то все участвовавшие однозначно признавали тот факт, что Решетников - *летчик*.
2) А что, книга "Обречённые на подвиг" - *единственная* в отечественной литературе, в которой нет ссылок на документы???????

----------


## Mig

> Добавлю, также, что в своей книжке автор мог бы более уважительно рассказывать о своих старших коллегах.


Вы помните, что было *бы*, если *бы* да *кабы*???

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемый Ник
> Как всегда в Ваших постах искрящая...


Уважаемый alexvolf, ответил в Курилке, в моей «Не ходи ...»
Не ходи сюда!

Ник

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Гм-гм...
> 1) А кто говорил в рамках этой дискуссии, что Решетников - историк? Если мне не изменяет зрение, то все участвовавшие однозначно признавали тот факт, что Решетников - *летчик*.
> 2) А что, книга "Обречённые на подвиг" - *единственная* в отечественной литературе, в которой нет ссылок на документы???????


Уважаемый Mig!
Вы совершенно правы: никто в этой теме историком Решетникова не называл. И ссылок на документы нет не только у него, а у многих (к сожалению).

Я имел в виду только то, что *эту конкретную его книгу* нельзя рассматривать не только как истину "в последней инстанции", а вообще как серьёзный источник. По сути, это полухудожественное произведение "про лётчиков". Беллетристика, и не более того. Я не говорю, что это плохо или хорошо - просто факт. То, что автор заслуженный лётчик и герой войны, дела не меняет.

Вот Вам пример:



> ...Сталин сам пригласил к себе Леваневского, а заодно Байдукова и Туполева. 
> 
> За столом Молотов, Ворошилов, еще кто-то. 
> 
> — Как же мы поступим дальше? — спросил Сталин Леваневского. 
> 
> Вместо прямого ответа Сигизмунд Александрович неожиданно выпалил, видимо, мучительно выстраданную, заранее приготовленную фразу: 
> 
> — Это вредительский самолет и построил его вредитель, — нажимал он на это страшное слово. 
> ...


Откуда автор может знать, что всё происходило именно так? Ниоткуда. Ведь не было его там! Значит, вся описанная сценка является... чем? Правильно - художественным вымыслом.

Кстати вопрос: если Решетников такой знаток, почему в его книге встречаются элементарные ошибки? Например, почему самолёт Маврикия Слепнева - Консолидейтед *"Флитстер"* (Fleetster) - превратился в некий таинственный *"Фляйстер"*?

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый Mig!
> Вы совершенно правы: никто в этой теме историком Решетникова не называл. И ссылок на документы нет не только у него, а у многих (к сожалению).
> 
> Я имел в виду только то, что *эту конкретную его книгу* нельзя рассматривать не только как истину "в последней инстанции", а вообще как серьёзный источник. По сути, это полухудожественное произведение "про лётчиков". Беллетристика, и не более того. Я не говорю, что это плохо или хорошо - просто факт. То, что автор заслуженный лётчик и герой войны, дела не меняет.
> 
> Вот Вам пример:
> 
> Откуда автор может знать, что всё происходило именно так? Ниоткуда. Ведь не было его там! Значит, вся описанная сценка является... чем? Правильно - художественным вымыслом.
> 
> Кстати вопрос: если Решетников такой знаток, почему в его книге встречаются элементарные ошибки? Например, почему самолёт Маврикия Слепнева - Консолидейтед *"Флитстер"* (Fleetster) - превратился в некий таинственный *"Фляйстер"*?


 Уважаемый Александр
Цитата из книги Решетникова приведенная Вами - это воспоминания Байдукова причем при данном разговоре присутствовал В.В.(кстати диалог Байдукова передан почти слово в слово,только Ворошилов никого не прерывал,а АНТ действительно стало плохо тогда).Диалог Байдукова можно привести с 100%.

----------


## alexvolf

Отрывок из воспоминаний ГСС,генерал-полковника Г.Ф.Байдукова-


"Вскоре после возвращения (речь идет о полете в 1935г) экипаж вызвали в Политбюро.Присутствовали Сталин,Молотов,Ворошилов и Туполев.Сталин спросил Ляпидевского о причинах неудачи.И тут произошло неожиданное.Ляпидевский прямо заявил,что он больше
никогда не будет летать на туполевских машинах,что он ему не доверяет.Такие самолеты, сказал он может делать только вредитель,враг народа.Сигизмунд,видя,что Молотов что-то записывает,и почему-то решив,что тот записывает ход разговора,еще больше распалился и,
тыча в листки повторил "да,туполев-вредитель,и я требую это застенографировать".Когда Леваневский обвинил Андрея Николаевича-тот побледнел,когда повторил свое обвинение- Туполеву стало совсем плоховато.Вызвали Поскребышева,и Туполева на машине отправили домой."

----------


## Mig

> Я имел в виду только то, что *эту конкретную его книгу* нельзя рассматривать не только как истину "в последней инстанции", а вообще как серьёзный источник. 
> 
> Кстати вопрос: если Решетников такой знаток, почему в его книге встречаются элементарные ошибки? Например, почему самолёт Маврикия Слепнева - Консолидейтед *"Флитстер"* (Fleetster) - превратился в некий таинственный *"Фляйстер"*?


Уважаемый Александр,

1) А кто рассматривал книгу Решетникова как _"истину в последней инстанции"_ и как *"серьезный источник"*? Зачем же приписывать своим оппонентам то, чего они *не* говорили/писали?! 
2) Наверное, вы знаете, как долог путь от рукописи до напечатанного тиража книги и как много людей на этом долгом пути имеют отношение к рукописи, верстке и т.д. Вы читали *рукопись* Решетникова, в которой написано "Фляйстер"? Эта ошибка вполне могла возникнуть и благодаря редактору, который знаком с немецким, но не английским языком. В тексте "Fleetster" в русской транскрипции написано явно на немецкий манер....

----------


## Nik Primopye

Особенности национальной дискуссии

----------


## Донатас

> Особенности национальной дискуссии


Все верно подмечено!!!
Поэтому вторично предлагаю перейти к обсуждению главной темы.

----------


## alexvolf

> Все верно подмечено!!!
> Поэтому вторично предлагаю перейти к обсуждению главной темы.


 Уважаемый Донатос
Вопрос-а что конкретно Вы хотите увидеть по главной теме?

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Уважаемый Александр,
> 
> 1) А кто рассматривал книгу Решетникова как _"истину в последней инстанции"_ и как *"серьезный источник"*? Зачем же приписывать своим оппонентам то, чего они *не* говорили/писали?!


Ну раз этого никто не говорил - значит, и спорить не о чем. Мнения совпадают.
Видимо, мы с Вами настолько привыкли видеть друг в друге оппонентов, что уже просто не можем воспринимать друг друга иначе  :Smile: .

На этом тему Решетникова можно считать закрытой.

----------


## Mig

> Видимо, мы с Вами настолько привыкли видеть друг в друге оппонентов, что уже просто не можем воспринимать друг друга иначе .


А что ж плохого в том, чтобы видеть друг в друге именно *оппонента*, а не кого-то другого :Smile: ?

Наверное, не случайно Брокгауз и Ефрон считали, что:  *Оппонент*, лат., лицо, возражающее на собраниях в прениях, во время ученого диспута.
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/brokmi...%9E%D0%BF/1?q=

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> А что ж плохого в том, чтобы видеть друг в друге именно *оппонента*, а не кого-то другого?


Ну вот, опять объяснять приходится...
Ничего плохого нет. Имелось в виду - мы привыкли, что всегда спорим и наши мнения всегда противоположны (ну, почти всегда...)

----------


## Mig

> Имелось в виду - мы привыкли, что всегда спорим и наши мнения всегда противоположны (ну, почти всегда...)


Не знаю, как Вы, но мне как-то не хочется возвращаться во времена, когда  "мы все как один единодушно одобряем и всецело поддерживаем...."
А в спорах, как известно, истина (если она вообще существует) рождается :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Mig;40485]Не знаю, как Вы, но мне как-то не хочется возвращаться во времена, когда  "мы все как один единодушно одобряем и всецело поддерживаем...."

 Мысль уважаемого Mig всецело можно поддержать.
После перелета в 1933г Севастополь-Хабаровск на Дорнье-Валь Леваневский стал популярным человеком 
Небольшой отрывок из прижизненных воспоминаний самого Леваневского-

"Мы приехали на Красную площадь и встали в шеренгу.И вот идет группа людей...Я прекрасно знаю их имена.Они-то видят меня впервые.Впереди шел товарищ Сталин.Улыбаясь он со всеми присутствующими здоровался.Я отошел в сторону,что-бы не мешать.Но вдруг слышу-товарищ Сталин зовет "Леваневский!".Я поражен -откуда он меня знает!Чего прячитесь и скромничаете-Сказал Иосиф Виссарионович.Подошел ко мне и подал руку".
Вот после этого момента у Леваневского началась очень неспокойная жизнь и бурная деятельность т.к. все сослуживцы отмечали что человек он был с повышенным самолюбием...

----------


## alexvolf

Еще один интересный момент из воспоминаний Г.Ф.Байдукова-

" Никак не могу забыть один эпизод тех дней.Все мы следили за перелетом,и он вопреки всем опасением проходил нормально.Дошли до полюса,перемахнули через макушку...Вдруг мне на завод звонит Саша Беляков (он находился в штабе перелета).Говорит,с борта самолета получена странная радиограмма.Смысл ее таков:.."Невозможно работать в передней кабине.Переходим назад.Левченко,Галковский".  Прошло столько лет,а я не могу до сих пор ее забыть.Что это была за радиограмма?Больше я  никогда,ничего о ней не слышал..."

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...после этого момента у Леваневского началась очень неспокойная жизнь и бурная деятельность т.к. все сослуживцы отмечали ... он был с повышенным самолюбием...


Уважаемый alexvolf,
Я от Вас даже и не ожидал. Это прямо праздник души.
Столь много нового узнал, и всё из одного поста:
— как легко в СССР давалась популярность. Сел в Ероплан от Дорнье,
слётал из Севастополя в Хабаровск — и все, ты знаменит; 
— что воспоминания бывают прижизненные, а стал быть, бывают 
и посмертные;
— как романы рождаются, спасибо тебе, господи, сподобился 
увидеть.
Но пара  вопросов осталась.
Первый — про самолюбие:
Какие-такие герои получаются из пониженно-самолюбивых?
Много-ли подвигов за несамолюбивым сослуживцами Леваневского?
Как звали тех 129 парней, которые окончили Военную школу 
одновременно с Наполеоном? Что за романы-воспоминания о 
понижено-самолюбивых пишут, и кто эти романы читает?
А второй вопрос — про печку:
Илья Муромский 30 лет на печке сидел. Это все знают.
А на каких предметах сидел Леваневский, пока Голос не услышал? 
Пока бурной деятельностью не занялся?

Сами понимаете, хочется продолжения банкета.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Nik
Писать так писать...Банкет продолжается.
Ник,-1)черту характера-"повышенное самолюбие" (как врач-Вы потом растолкуете более подробно ) не я записывал в личное дело Леваневского- данный факт опять же из воспоминаний Г.Ф.Популярность к Леваневскому пришла в начале именно из-за этого перелета.Затем после спасения Маттерна и челюскинской эпопеи-" Сталин напомнил,что Леваневский является не только Героем Советского Союза,но и национальным героем Америки" (опять цитирую воспоминания Г.Ф.)-была всемирная известность (или популярность-как хотите). 
-2) Про бурную деятельность т.Леваневского-в СССР и Америке -опять же сослуживцы,как он "рыскал" по всей Америке в поисках подходящего самолета и не найдя ничего подходящего внял советам наркома т.Ворошилова-
-" Я попробывал отговорить Леваневского от затеи с ДБ-А и передал ему предложение Чкалова-лететь командиром с нами.-Георгий,ты меня хорошо знаешь.У меня характер твердый-я же сказал,что больше в туполевские машины не сяду..."
Про печку -вопрос остается открытым.Жду Ответ определения чертах характера "ПОВЫШЕННОЕ САМОЛЮБИЕ..."

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнение к дополняемому

 -2)Насчет рождения романа- 
РОМАН-(франц.roman,нем.roman,анг.novel)-всякое произведение написанное на романском,а не на латинском языке-в которомповествование сосредоточено на судьбе отдельной личности в процессе ее становления и развития,развернутом худ.произведении и времени,достаточном для передачи организации личности.Являясь эпосом частной жизни,"изображением чувств,страстей событий частной и внутренней жизни людей".Определение которое актуально и сегодня дал В.Г. Белинский.

----------


## alexvolf

p.s. редактирование предыдущего поста по исправлению буковок прошло удачно.Поэтому приходится писать дальше.
 Снова цитирую воспоминания Г.Ф.Байдукова (вполне возможно что данный материал общеизвестен из РОМАНА)- 

"25 мая 1937года то есть через десять дней после перелета на ДБ-А в Мелитополь и обратно,Чкалова и меня вызвали в Кремль.Туда же был приглащен и Леваневский.Это была еще одна наша с ним встреча на высшем уровне и тоже не без сюрприза.Нам с Чкаловым был окончательно разрешен полет через полюс в Америку на АНТ-25.
-А Вы с кем хотите лететь-вдруг обратился Сталин к Леваневскому,видимо помня о неудаче в 1935г.-Вот товарищ Байдуков...-Вы что-на двух стульях сидите?-Сталин в упор посмотрел на меня.От неожиданности я опешил...(Вот здесь действительно в разговор вмещался Ворошилов и напомнил о ДБ-А.Далее следует рассматривать переписку ПГУ НКОП М.М.Кагановича с тов Болховитиновым...)
Банкет подходит к концу,уважаемый Ник -Вам слово...

----------


## alexvolf

В виду того, что Уважаемый Nik по каким-то причинам не поддержал тему Романа,то осмелюсь продолжить выкладывать отрывки из воспоминаний Георгия Филипповича Байдукова

" С самолетом ДБ-А я познакомился,когда он еще строился.После нашего с Леваневским неудачного перелета через полюс в Америку на АНТ-35 в 1935 году меня направили  шеф-пилотом на авиазавод имени Горбунова, где строился ДБ-А.Испытывал его знаменитый летчик Николай  Костанаев. Я как шеф-пилот,следил за заводскими испытаниями самолета и как-то раз решил опробовать машину сам.В полете я обнаружил,что самолет обладает  недостаточной продольно устойчивостью.У Кастанаева было такое же мнение.Обратили 
на это внимание Болховитинова,т.к. устранение неполадок требовало инженерных доработок.Но для более полного представления о возможностях машины необходимо было испытать ее на маршруте.14 мая 1937г мы с Кастанаевым,штурманом радистом Кербером и бортмехаником 
Годовиковым вылетели по маршруту Москва-Мелитополь-Москва взяв на борт пять тонн груза. В полете я заметил,что Коля Кастанаев,вообще большой мастер,совершенно не умеет летать в слепую.В грозовых фронтах и плотной облачности он пилотировал машину очень неважно...
Тем более,что проблема с продольной устойчивостью самолета оставалась.В нормальном режиме  самолет вдруг начинал набирать высоту-при этом происходило снижение скорости..."

----------


## alexvolf

Мнение известного  штурмана В.Аккуратова о проводимых поисках пропавшего самолета Леваневского-

"...Да,несостоявшаяся авантюра перелета стоила новых жертв.Сначала при посадке на остров Рудольфа Чухновский разбивает машину,затем Бабушкин терпит аварию на острове Гукера и получает перелом обеих ног.Когда же поступает команда прекратить поиски и все возвращаются в
Москву,происходит не авария,как писали газеты,а самая настоящая катастрофа.Мошковский  при взлете из Архангельска не выдержал прямую,пошел влево.Тяжелая машина ударилась колесами
о препятствие.Пробило бензобаки,бензин вспыхнул,и горящий самолет свалился в реку.Утопили раненого Бабушкина и еше несколько человек...А сделано было во время этих "грандиозных
поисков" до мая 1938г,в общем,всего два вылета.."

----------


## alexvolf

Фрагмент из воспоминаний Л.Л.Кербера

-"...Спаянности экипажа во многом мешала высокомерность самого командира.Между ним и экипажем всегда существовала определенная дистанция.Например,во время обеда Леваневский со своим верным штурманом Виктором Левченко всегда садились за отдельный столик.Все остальные за другим.За руку он здоровался только со вторым пилотом и с тем же штурманом.Детали мелкие, но красноречивые.Но особенно ярко барственная фигура Леваневского проявилась в таком эпизоде.
Когда мы в Монино занимались подготовкой,возник вопрос-в какие цвета красить самолет? Леваневского с нами еще не было,и его запросили через комиссию по дальным перелетам. Пришел ответ:"Красить в мои цвета".И все.Без каких-либо разьяснений,как будто всем это 
 должно было известно.Начались поиски ответа на "архиважный" для дела вопрос-что это  за "его цвета".Через родственников удалось выяснить,что у него есть фамильный герб из двух цветов-красного и синего.Я помню,с какой обстоятельностью и скрупулезностью готовились
машины для Чкалова и Громова,какая борьба шла за сокращение веса.А здесь пришлось перекрасить весь самолет.Причем красный и синий цвета легли на старую краску военного образца- сдирать ее было некогда.Только эти малярные работы дали прибавление в весе самолета -300кг...

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Зачем повторять эти слетни и старческий бред.

" Родился 2 (15) мая 1902 года в городе Санкт-Петербург. В детстве и юности продолжительное время 

жил в деревне Сокулка Гродненской губернии (ныне - город Сокулки, Польша). В 1916 окончил 3 

класса уездного училища. Работал чернорабочим на заводе.                                                               

Леваневский вспоминает: «Отец умер, когда мне было 8 лет. Он был дворником... В 1916 г., окончив 

три класса уездного училища, я вынужден был бросить учение. Денег не было. Семья - 5 человек. 

Пошел я работать. Работал на заводе акционерного общества «Рессора»... На заводе меня и 

захватила Октябрьская революция. Вместе с другими рабочими я поступил в Красную гвардию. "
 И где тут дворянство ?

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=А.В.Егоров;40663]Зачем повторять эти слетни и старческий бред.

Уважаемый А.В.Егоров
Если Вы считаете воспоминания Л.Л.Кербера "сплетнями и старческим бредом" это ваше личное дело.Насчет дворянства-Посоветовал-бы Вам подробней познакомится с биографией Вашего однофамильца,который тоже в анкетах писал про свое пролетарское происхождение (впрочем и не он один).

----------


## alexvolf

Выкладывая некоторые фрагменты из воспоминаний заслуженных людей о перелете Леваневского не ставил перед собой цель кого-то опорочить или обос....,а уж тем более собирать( как выразился уважаемый Егоров) и плодить сплетни.


Вот фрагмент из газеты Правда за 28 мая 1938г "При взлете с аэродрома близ Архангельска потерпел аварию самолет Н-212.Из 16 человек экипажа погибли:начальник авиаотряда Герой Советского Союза М.С.Бабушкин,бортинженер И.И.Жутовский,врач Е.М.Россельс и механик 
К.А.Гурский.Остальные получили ранения. По этому поводу В.И.Аккуратов кое-что сказал и добавил-"Мне,участнику практически всех высокоширотных воздушных экспедиций 30-60-х годов,хорошо известно,как часто за пропагандистскими целями теряли самое главное- ЧЕЛОВЕКА..."

И дополнительно Кербер о радиосвязи...
-" Если опираться то только на официально зарегистрированные радиограммы,исключая некоторые мистические,кем-то,где-то услышанные отрывистые сигналы и позывные то можно сделать 
следующие выводы.На самолете было две антенны.Одна-натянутая на киль,другая -выпускная под фюзеляж.Обе они начали обледеневать.Это отразилось на качестве связи.Питалась  аппаратура во время полета от генераторов,установленных на двух крайних двигателях.Вынужденная посадка в арктических условиях неизбежно влекла множество разрушений в машине,в том числе и двигателей.Запустить их уже после этого нельзя.Был еще и аккумулятор.Но он моментально бы разрядился в условиях низких температур.Что же остается?"Солдат-мотор"-приспособление для ручного или ножного вращения генератора аварийной радиостанции.Но был ли он?-вопрос далеко не праздный.Пока 
я входил в состав экипажа,все радиохозяйство находилось на месте,на борту самолета и не раз проверялось в полетах.После моей отставки я уже больше к самолету не подходил. Это естественно.Если вдруг что -нибудь случилось бы со связью,любой мог сказать "Это он специально навредил"-со всеми вытекающими последствиями.Я тогда еще не знал,что  органы НКВД уготовили мне,как многим и другим,место на лесоповале(очень скоро это  произошло) и обьясняется именно этим.Позже я слышал,что  Леваневский для облегчения 
машины приказал выкинуть аварийную радиостанцию вместе с "солдат-мотором".

----------


## Nik Primopye

> В виду того, что Уважаемый Nik по каким-то причинам не поддержал ....то осмелюсь продолжить выкладывать...


Мои выступления в дискуссиях не накладывают никаких обязательств на 
других участников, никого ни к чему  не обязывают и не призывают.
Моё мнение: — каждый говорит за себя и сам отвечает за свои слова.
Цитирование без указания источника я считаю недопустимым, в некоторых
случаях — недостойным.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Моё мнение: — каждый говорит за себя и сам отвечает за свои слова.
Цитирование без указания источника я считаю недопустимым, в некоторых
случаях — недостойным.

С уважением,
Ник[/QUOTE]

 Уважаемый Nik
Привожу источник откуда черпаю цытаты.Большая статья Ю.Каминского "Полет в никуда экипажа Сигизмунда Леваневского".А вот где была напечатана данная статья не скажу т.к. у меня переплетенная книга-сборка из страниц различной периодики для сохранения места в книжном шкафу-25 лет назад компа не было.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...откуда черпаю цытаты.Большая статья Ю.Каминского "Полет в никуда экипажа 
> Сигизмунда Леваневского".А вот где была напечатана данная статья не скажу...


Уважаемый alexvolf, 
Гугль за 0,23 секунды выдал 130 ссылок (см. картинку)
Вот одна — http://macbion.narod.ru/z2/levsky_nikuda.htm
А вот вторая, с комментами:
http://www.polarpost.ru/Library/N-20...kaminskiy.html 

Я прочитал Каминского.  Личное мое впечатление — роман-похабель. 
Доказывать не буду, но пример, чтоб не быть голословным, приведу.
Из личного уважения к Вам.

 Ю.Каминский пишет:
-------цитата---------------------
«...положение Леваневского...как ему присвоили звание ГСС №2 (1934 г, вставка Nik)
....По словам Байдукова, известие об этом Леваневский переживал болезненно, 
всеобщее внимание тяготило его...».
--------конец цитирования---------------------

Сам Г.Ф.Байдуков в своих книгах говорит так:
-------цитаты---------------------
«В разгар весны 1935 года меня вызвал...начальник академии А. И. Тодорский...
...выписку из постановления СТО о...назначении в состав экипажа Леваневского... 
— Что вам, товарищ Байдуков, неясно? 
Я молчал, и мой начальник вновь спросил: 
— Да знаете ли вы Леваневского? 
— В том-то и дело — Леваневского не знаю, что такое Северный полюс — помню
 смутно... 
Через несколько дней мне был вручен пакет от члена ЦИК СССР С. А. Леваневского. Сигизмунд Александрович просил меня быть у него на квартире в 18.00. По указанному 
адресу я прибыл в точно назначенное время. Встретил меня чуть выше среднего роста голубоглазый большеголовый человек. Я сразу понял, что это и есть мой командир Леваневский.»   http://militera.lib.ru/bio/baydukov_...lov/index.html

«В начале 1935 г. видный полярный летчик Герой....Леваневский получил согласие правительства......Я тогда учился...... Во время весенней экзаменационной сессии было объявлено постановление СТО о включении меня в состав экипажа С. А. Леваневского 
в качестве сменного пилота, сменного штурмана и сменного радиотелеграфиста для 
перелета ... через Северный полюс. Это решение меня очень смутило, так как я ....
...не знал самолета АНТ-25 и не был знаком  с Леваневским. Но как человек военный,
 я был обязан безоговорочно выполнять решения старших командиров и, тем более, 
СТО СССР.»  http://vivovoco.rsl.ru/VV/PAPERS/HISTORY/ANT25.HTM
--------конец цитирования---------------------

Где Ю.Каминский взял ГСС Леваневского, рыдающего в жилетку Байдукова? 
Откуда Каминскому «слова Байдукова» донеслись?
И говорил ли ГСС Байдуков те «слова»?

Если автор использует персонажей для пропаганды СВОИХ идей — это роман.
Если автор цитаты перевирает — это  называют ложью.
Я называю — роман-похабель. Написано, чтобы оплевать Сталина и Советскую 
власть. 1992г, скоро расстрел парламента и узурпация власти Ельциным.
Как-то же надо народ к такому готовить? Вот и готовили, кто на что учился.
Способ простой — заделаем из ГСС монстра. Тогда и Сталин — монстр.
И Советская власть — монструозная. И весь народ — монстры. Кроме ЗК.
Фигура Леваневского самая подходящая: судьба интригующая, смерть трагическая; 
родственников нет, друзей не осталось — выдумывай что хочешь. 

Интересующимся Леваневским очень рекомендую посмотреть
(возможно, тут самая подробная библиография по Леваневскому)
http://www.zaimka.ru/03_2002/burykin_levanevsky/
Больше, чем в этой статье, мы о Леваневском тут ничего не скажем.

По мне — надо прекращать тему, пока мы её в «Чкалов-бис» не повернули.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Ил-76 "Сигизмунд Леваневский" 
Внуково 21.04.09

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Nik и А.В.Егоров
Можеть быть Вы заметили,что  комментарии самого Ю.Каминского о Леваневском я не приводил- цитировал лишь Байдукова,Кербера и Аккуратова (верить цитатам  можно т.к. статья Каминского была написана в тот период,когда эти люди находились среди нас) .Далее, можно было-бы процитировать (другие источники и авторов воспоминаний) например  ГСС,летчика -испытателя М.А.Нюхтикова, который проводил испытания малой войсковой серии ДБ-А,его впечатление о подготовке к перелету Н-209 и т.д. 
Согласен с Nik, тему (хоть и не развернули до конца) можно закрыть.Кому интересно продолжение может получить информацию самостоятельно.
Хочу добавить,что ставить под сомнение героизм экипажа Леваневского,  который решился на перелет через СП и наводить "тень на плетень" (превращать тему в "Чкалов-2") лично я не собирался- привел   (без каких-либо личных высказываний по личности Леваневского)  только инфо.
В заключение-в свое время ГСС,летчик испытатель Г.А.Седов сказал-"Если человек,отправляясь в полет,считает,что идет на подвиг,значить он к полету ....не готов!". Леваневский вероятно так не считал- " ...Кастанаев великолепно поднял перегруженную машину.У меня душа болела-первый пилот явился на аэродром в костюме..." (М.А.Нюхтиков).

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемый Nik... 
> Можеть быть Вы заметили...


МожетЬ, и заметили...

Уважаемый alexvolf,
ответил в Курилке, в моей «Не ходи ...»
Не ходи сюда!

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Redan

По моим агентурным данным,Ю.Каминский недавно умер...

----------


## Redan

Здесь,грамотные,спокойные и мудрые люди знают всё (или почти всё) про советские перелёты 30-х гг. ХХ-го века:

http://www.polarpost.ru/f/index.php

----------

